# Enders Game - looks like its really happening.



## The Bloody Nine (Dec 22, 2011)

Its not like they will do our childhoods justice but it might at least be entertaining. Hell, the comics were pretty good too even if they didn't have a patch on the books.....



> "Gavin Hood (X-Men Origins: Wolverine) is directing and also wrote the script."



.....


----------



## dream (Dec 22, 2011)

It could end up being a good movie.


----------



## Slice (Dec 22, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It could end up being a good movie.



"Gavin Hood (X-Men Origins: Wolverine) is directing and also wrote the script."

I don't have high hopes for this.


----------



## dream (Dec 22, 2011)

Slice said:


> "Gavin Hood (X-Men Origins: Wolverine) is directing and also wrote the script."
> 
> I don't have high hopes for this.



Well shit, there goes any interest I had in the movie.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 22, 2011)

Harry as Graff. . . . True Grit girl as Petra . . . Kinglsy as Rackham . . . 
Asa Butterfield as Ender . . . . 
Asa Butterfield? That's not how you spell Isaac Hempstead-Wright.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Dec 22, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> Harry as Graff. . . . True Grit girl as Petra . . . Kinglsy as Rackham . . .
> Asa Butterfield as Ender . . . .
> Asa Butterfield? That's not how you spell Isaac Hempstead-Wright.



Asa has bright blue eyes and looks intelligent though. Who knows.



Slice said:


> "Gavin Hood (X-Men Origins: Wolverine) is directing and also wrote the script."
> 
> I don't have high hopes for this.



Holy fuck. Either my brain made a massive fart or they edited that article. I thought it was the guy who wrote the xavier/magneto origins film not the wolverine one. I read this before i had my morning coffee, so yeah i had a brain fart. 

Editing OP.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh good Lord, is it true? 

I read the Ender series a while back, and even convinced a cousin who doesn't really read books much to get into it. We both love the Ender series. I remember he told me that they were thinking of making Ender's Game into a movie, but since nothing came out of it, I thought "Well, at least they can't make it crappy like other certain live adaptations". But now...geez, really? 

I doubt there's a director out there who can do justice to Orson Scott Card's Ender.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah EG has been in development hell for years and years. Mainly because Orson Scott Card is batshit crazy. Yes he wrote one great book, but it seems he lost his mind soon after. The fact he's finally agreed to make this movie happen is probably a bad sign.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 23, 2011)

finally! love ender's game and speaker for the dead, really looking forward to this. it's good to see ford and kingsley in the cast


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2011)

God I hated that insufferable self righteous piece of propaganda and the bastard where it came from
I hope it turns into dragon ball evolution


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 15, 2012)

First pic from the movie:


----------



## アストロ (Dec 15, 2012)

Harrison Ford guarantees they want to take this project seriously.
And I recently came across an interview with one of my favorite actors. The art of directing is in casting he said. That's all there is to it. As long as they have talented actors/ actresses behind the helm it's proof that they're investing a lot into the film and entrusting the characters to be portrayed in a light that we can all enjoy. I don't ever recall reading this book, but back when I was in elementary school a lot of the kids enjoyed it. It's hard to believe they're finally adapting it into a film. I hope to see what finished product will be like. No doubt a big budget and a lot of fans anticipating this.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2012)

Harrison Ford =/= good movie

I am excited though. Loved Ender's Game.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## kazuri (Feb 20, 2013)

Wonder how this is going to turn out. Ford as graff is a pretty good fit actually. Although he might have made an even better rackham. I wonder if bean will make a cameo..


*Spoiler*: __ 




Another wonder is what the videogame sequences will look like. Look kinda corny to see ender crawl in a cgi giants eye..


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2013)

I'd prefer if they cast a Maori actor as Mazer.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 20, 2013)

Bleh... Enders Game and Enders Shadow are two of my favorite books. It's sad reading all of these changes that are happening for the movie and knowing that two of my favorite pieces of literature are just going to be completely raped.


----------



## kazuri (Feb 20, 2013)

Was thinking about how they are going to do some stuff in the movie. The twist ending could be extremely anti-climactic in a movie compared to the book..


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2013)

kazuri said:


> Wonder how this is going to turn out. Ford as graff is a pretty good fit actually. Although he might have made an even better rackham. I wonder if bean will make a cameo..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



But that entire set of sequences is so important to the actual story.  This is why I'm still so hesitant about the movie because a lot of the story is more about subtle imagery and misdirection than LOL ALIENS AND LAZERS which is what we may end up getting.

I'll still see it, but I don't think it will live up to the book.


----------



## kazuri (Feb 21, 2013)

So I recently emailed one of my favorite authors(Scott Lynch) and he emailed me back personally in less than 48 hours. This inspired me to try to find orson scott cards email address. While doing that I found that huge amount of people are protesting to DC comics because they said they were hiring him to write for superman. Do you guys think theres going to be the same drama for enders game movie?

btw the drama is he is a homophobe

extra btw this is what I emailed him


"Do you ever read enders game and see all the little boy butt, and nudity parts, and realize you are in the closet? By the way I love your books, but for someone to write about the rights of alien species to be a homophobe, the only explanation is you are gay and dont realize it/want to be"


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2013)

There will probably be some controversy upon its release, yeah.

And I doubt he replies to you. You're among countless who have undoubtedly emailed similar things lol


----------



## kazuri (Feb 21, 2013)

> And I doubt he replies to you. You're among countless who have undoubtedly emailed similar things lol



I doubt he actually even gets it, I couldn't find his personal email address just some form on his website. 

also I don't expect him to reply, and I imagine a lot of people have written similar things. I just want to get into his head, ive seen a lot of people mention the part about being a hypocrite writing about alien rights, but Ive never seen anyone mention the gay undertones in the books. Although I wouldn't be surprised if others have.


----------



## PureWIN (Feb 22, 2013)

I wonder if they would actually create sequels for the rest of the series: Speaker of the Dead; Xenocide; Children of the Mind? I would love to see that, but the story does get rather complicated.

Regarding Orson Scott Card's controversies over homosexuality: as someone who has read a lot of his works, I was shocked at his views. His books are fulfilled with so much homoerotic subtext...especially between underaged boys.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 22, 2013)

Do you guys think it'll be a big mistake if I watch the movie before reading the book? I bought it quite recently but I'm aware of the ending since I did some research on the Formics years ago.


----------



## kazuri (Feb 22, 2013)

Since you know the ending it wouldnt really matter. I suggest reading the book though, certain scenes will just be way better in your head than on the movie screen.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 25, 2013)

official poster


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 25, 2013)

I remember reading this in middle school.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 25, 2013)

Very cool poster.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2013)

Sick nasty. 

Gonna reread the book before this comes out.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh, I dunno guys. Never liked the cheese strats happening in the book, nor all the homo vibes.

then again i wonder how they'd pull this off


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm a bit worried about how they'll manage to cover two books in one movie.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2013)

They're covering the first two?


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 25, 2013)

So I've heard. Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 3, 2013)

First footage of the Battle Room (pretty much all of that gif, lol)  - Trailer out on the 7th . . . . Good to see Harry looking very enthused for the film 

It's been a long fucking time since I read the book, but I don't remember ever imagining the battle room looking that _slick_. Mostly thanks to this cover:


*Spoiler*: __ 




lol


----------



## Swarmy (May 3, 2013)

The Formics better look amazing


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2013)

lol was that last scene what I thought it was?


----------



## Sanity Check (May 8, 2013)

Dr. Device is s'posed to be a short range weapon.

:WOW


----------



## The World (May 8, 2013)

Movie is probably going to be sterile and full of awkward dialogue and bad acting


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2013)

I love the book, one of my faves. I hope it captures the same spirit.


----------



## Elvis Hitler (May 9, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Dr. Device is s'posed to be a short range weapon.
> 
> :WOW



That's not Dr. Device. That's the Little Doctor.

Ender did use that weapon on the Formic homeworld.

But that doesn't take from the fact they just showed the ending in their trailer.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2UNWLgY-wuo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 9, 2013)

this book was masturbatory as fuck
I eagerly await reviews to tell me wether or not I'm going to "boycott it"


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 9, 2013)

I just want to see how the Formics look like


----------



## Afalstein (Aug 10, 2013)

I once argued with my brother that this movie would never be made, unless they did it in CG.  My claim was that there was too much that was internal, that you couldn't have Ender speak his thoughts without losing his wonderful sense of isolation, and that no child actor could be talented enough to pull it off.

We'll see how it works.  I did like Asa in Hugo, but that was a much less challenging role.  He looks suitable intense in the trailer.  I will confess that the director does not fill me with much hope... he might try to turn it into an action movie, which it decidedly is NOT

Still, the Second trailer looks much better, and has a lot of the "all's fair in war" mentality that permeated the books.  Also shows Ender being smart... though firing through ice rings seems like a pretty basic strategy.



Elvis Hitler said:


> That's not Dr. Device. That's the Little Doctor.
> 
> Ender did use that weapon on the Formic homeworld.
> 
> But that doesn't take from the fact they just showed the ending in their trailer.



Yeah, not so happy about that.  They basically showed Ender attacking the Formic homeworld and even the world being destroyed.  They cut it so it kinda looked like the battle for Earth, but it was still clearly there.  I suppose the advertising agency felt they needed exciting big space action battles to get people interested, and there really aren't many of those in EG.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 10, 2013)

To be fair, that scene is only spoilery if you actually read the book. And if you've read the book already...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _New poster_


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _real spoiler_ 



I know there's no context, but lol at the poster and trailer spoiling the big twist of the book.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Oct 23, 2013)

They better show the Formics or I'll rage incontrollably


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 24, 2013)

On one hand this could be finally a way for me to give two shits about Enders Game


On another
Orson Scott Card

Won't watch unless the reviews are RAVING


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 24, 2013)

You won't.

It doesn't work as a book, and if you don't like the book, you sure as shit won't give a darn about the movie.  The trailer makes it look like shitty CGI-bait.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 30, 2013)

I got free movie tickets, and this is where I'm going!


----------



## Lace (Oct 30, 2013)

I hope it's good but my expectations aren't all that high. Seems like they're trying to make it more action oriented than the book was....if I'm remembering it correctly haven't read it since middle school.


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 31, 2013)

why do they have to "trick" the kids into killing these things?

they're fucking murderous bugs from what I gather of what you guys are saying (I haven't even heard of this book so I may be wrong)...

I'd understand if they were humanlike and you could empathize with them...but a fucking disgusting insect? burn that planet to the ground and sleep like a baby knowing you did the universe a service.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 31, 2013)

I think the implication is that the war isn't as black and white as we're led to believe, that the bugs may not be the aggressive ones.


----------



## martryn (Nov 1, 2013)

Saw it tonight.  Meh.  If you're borderline about this movie, I'd avoid it.


*Spoiler*: _obvious movie spoilers_ 




The movie doesn't work.

There are some great scenes.  There are some genuine moments of great acting.  The special effects are solid.  But the entire thing felt rushed.  Without having read the book, I'm not sure how much of the story I would have followed.  Several aspects of the book weren't just omitted.  They changed shit that I don't think they should have changed.  

1st, they left out the entire Valentine and Peter sub-story.  I understand why they did it, but I felt that gave a lot of depth to the book, and would have worked fine in the movie for giving us a world beyond just Ender.  It doesn't really feel like Ender is fighting for anything because everything takes place in Battle School.  No juxtaposition.  And throughout the entire movie Ender keeps writing these emails to Valentine, mainly so we can be privy to some of his inner dialogue, but we never see Valentine read these emails or any real scenes to let us know that Valentine didn't move off to become a cheap whore.  And I thought Peter was the most interesting character in the book, so to have him regulated to being a bully in a single scene and then barely mentioned again... psh.

2nd, the film felt incredibly rushed.  We see a total of two battles in Battle School, and two in Command School.  I would have been ok with a few scenes where they give us glimpses the battles Ender won.  Like montages or something, with Ender voice-over or something.  In the book you really do feel like they're being unfair to Ender by increasing the frequency of the games and upping the difficulty.  In the movie, you sorta get the impression that Ender participates in a single battle with Salamander before being given Dragon, and then he gets a single battle in Dragon against overwhelming odds before they ship him to Command School.  The movie tells us this isn't the case without showing it to us.  Ultimately we're left feeling as if Ender was only at Battle School for a week, so we don't understand these relationships Ender seems to be forming with the other students.

3rd, some of the big plot changes hurt the story overall.  But leaving out one of the two bugger invasions from the script, we really do come across as being the unnecessary aggressors.  By having the two invasions in the book, we do feel desperate to stop a 3rd invasion.  Harrison Ford, especially, comes across as a warmonger, which shouldn't have been the case based on the character of Colonel Graff.  

They also glossed over the space travel stuff.  Instead of Command School being in the solar system, they relocated it to near the bugger's home planet, which opens up some plot holes.  They also barely mention the ansible. They don't talk too much about Mazer Rackham or how he manager to stay relatively young.  In fact, I think they don't do that at all.  In the movie he never had to travel at relativistic speeds to pass on his knowledge.  Sucks.  In the book, I got the impression that no one knew that the fleet was traveling to the bugger homeworld.  I haven't read it in a while, but I thought that was part of the big reveal at the end: that we had launched a fleet and were on the offensive side this time.

I also didn't like the way they handled the mind game sequences.  A lot of that seemed to have been glossed over, and the ending to the movie certainly wouldn't satisfy anyone who hadn't already read the book.  These sequences should have been given more attention and screen time, as they certainly took up a lot of time in the book, and the relationship between the game, Ender, and the buggers should have been elaborated on for the end of the movie to make sense.  I would have preferred an extended ending sequence that adhered closer to the book.  In the movie it seems as if Ender just abandoned Valentine.  

This was a big movie, with a budget over $100 million.  They decide to get Gavin Hood to write and direct it?  That should tell you how good it's going to be.  The brilliant mind behind X-Men Origins: Wolverine wrote and directed this thing.  And for some reason, maybe budget constraints, they decide to take what should have been a 150-180 minute movie and cut it down to less than 120 minutes.  With an extra half an hour they could have given us a better film.  With an extra hour, they could have left in the entire sub-plot with Peter and Valentine and given us a fantastic film.  Why'd they have to short change us and give us a film that in almost unintelligible.  Return of the King was three and a half hours long and won an Academy Award with a smaller budget.  This could, under the guidance of someone competent like Neill Blomkamp, have made a great movie.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 1, 2013)

Movies pulls a reverse Hobbit/Lone Ranger/Man of Steel. Far too short than it should have been. Decent regardless.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 1, 2013)

Are the alien insects evil?


----------



## martryn (Nov 2, 2013)

> Movies pulls a reverse Hobbit/Lone Ranger/Man of Steel. Far too short than it should have been. Decent regardless.



Agreed.  Movie would have been better at three hours long.  Also, a better director.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 2, 2013)

always said I wouldn't watch this movie unless the reviews were RAVING

they are not


Gonna save my money to see Thor for a 3rd time


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 2, 2013)

The film's imdb board is hilarious as fuck. Raging Homophobes vs Raging Homosexuals in a huge internet battle


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 2, 2013)

Thank you for the review, martryn. I haven't seen the movie yet, but the way you described it is exactly how I envisioned a movie for this book would turn out. What a shame. 

Frankly, as a huge fan of Orson Scott Card's writing, I don't believe any of his works are appropriate to become films. The way he juxtaposes storylines and provides intricate details about the story's setting are all very important to understanding the plot and characters' motivations and decisions. Without them you're left with an empty sci-fi action thriller.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 2, 2013)

Do they show the Formics at all?


----------



## martryn (Nov 2, 2013)

> Do they show the Formics at all?



They do.  And they look awesome.  Well, the ones you see.  I think you only see the queens., and it's only in two scenes.  The graphics, the special effects, and even the acting are all decent.  The script, though, is just a huge letdown.



> Frankly, as a huge fan of Orson Scott Card's writing, I don't believe any of his works are appropriate to become films. The way he juxtaposes storylines and provides intricate details about the story's setting are all very important to understanding the plot and characters' motivations and decisions. Without them you're left with an empty sci-fi action thriller.



I thought Ender's Game was good, but the other three books in that series suck.  I hear that Ender's Shadow is pretty good, as well as some of his earlier sci-fi stuff, but I haven't read any of that.


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 3, 2013)

martryn said:


> I thought Ender's Game was good, but the other three books in that series suck.  I hear that Ender's Shadow is pretty good, as well as some of his earlier sci-fi stuff, but I haven't read any of that.



I felt that "Speaker of the Dead", "Xenocide", and "Children of the Mind" were part of a completely different series, despite technically being sequels to "Ender's Game". They had almost nothing to do with Battle School, Formics, etc. I personally really enjoyed the stories, but when I initially read them I was surprised by how different they were from the original story.

The parallel novel "Ender's Shadow" was actually really good. Bean's story >>> Ender's story. The sequels to that book ("Shadow of the Hegemon", "Shadow of a Giant", "Shadows in Flight") focused more on geopolitics and ethic issues in the science community. Well written but not necessarily everyone's cup of tea.

If you like Card's writing I recommend reading "The Worthing Saga". Great book but I can't promise you'll love it. I personally found it thought provoking.

A new ongoing series (2 books written so far) would be "The Pathfinder". I really enjoyed the first book and the second is currently on my shelf, haven't read it yet, but my friend did and loved it. Much like Card's other novels, this series features extremely precocious children.


----------



## martryn (Nov 3, 2013)

Not sure if I like Card enough to continue reading.  I thought Children of the Mind was one of the worst science fiction books I have ever read, and I largely got the impression that Card was a lazy writer.  

I'd recommend reading Stephen R. Donaldson's Gap Cycle.  Best sci-fi I have ever read, bar none.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 3, 2013)

martryn said:


> They do.  And they look awesome.  Well, the ones you see.  I think you only see the queens., and it's only in two scenes.  The graphics, the special effects, and even the acting are all decent.  The script, though, is just a huge letdown.



Awesome! I always had a hard time imagining them since they are supposed to be somewhere between an arthropod and a vertebrate, if I'm not mistaken they have only a few parts of exoskeleton left.


----------



## martryn (Nov 3, 2013)

> Awesome! I always had a hard time imagining them since they are supposed to be somewhere between an arthropod and a vertebrate, if I'm not mistaken they have only a few parts of exoskeleton left.



That, like everything else, probably wasn't translated into the film the way you would have wanted.  That wasn't as important to the filmmakers.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 3, 2013)

Ah well


----------



## kazuri (Nov 3, 2013)

> Are the alien insects evil?



Not really, they had no concept of other living things besides themselves. Also they are better thought of as 1 insect with multiple bodies. If I remember right occasionally one of the bodies will rebel but it will be killed by the others.



> but the other three books in that series suck




They dont suck they just aren't the exact same genre.. Its like enders game is an action movie and the other 3 are dramas, for comparison.

I personally really liked speaker for the dead. Also found children of the mind highly erotic with the servant girls. Also you can really, really get into orson scott cards head in the 3rd one. He is definitely in the closet, one of the last lines in the book is basically along the lines of
*Spoiler*: __ 



 'did i do right dad? did i do the right thing' relating to the girl continuing to do something she knew was wrong(doing ocd thing that was previously attributed to god)


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 3, 2013)

so for those that saw the movie, what the fuck did ben kingsley mumble about his tats on his face? 

you can count on me for being disappointed over the removal of locke and demosthenes. 
i would think this movie as memorable had the director articulated the isolation ender went through, but it looked like smooth sailing compared to the book.


----------



## martryn (Nov 3, 2013)

> They dont suck they just aren't the exact same genre.. Its like enders game is an action movie and the other 3 are dramas, for comparison.
> 
> I personally really liked speaker for the dead. Also found children of the mind highly erotic with the servant girls. Also you can really, really get into orson scott cards head in the 3rd one. He is definitely in the closet, one of the last lines in the book is basically along the lines of



Nope.  They're bad.  Just lazy.  Lots of stereotypes.  Poor writing.  Characters we don't care about with motivations that don't make sense.  Really, really poor pacing.  



> so for those that saw the movie, what the fuck did ben kingsley mumble about his tats on his face?



It was some sort of reference to Speaker of the Dead, and a tie in to Children of the Mind.  He explains how his father is Maori and the tattoos allow him to speak for him... or something.  I didn't fully catch it because I was too busy rolling my eyes enthusiastically.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 5, 2013)

I read the book a couple days before I saw the movie. The book was absolutely amazing. With that said, I had very very low expectations for the movie especially when I saw the run time. 

My review:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really liked the movie but I think its because of the very low expectations that I had when going into it. The novel is of course infinitely better and I was angered at some of the exclusions like some of Ender's epic lines but all in all, I thought it was a decent movie. I really liked it because I was just so happy to see some of those scenes on the big screen; it was epic. 

I hated the fact that it was so damn rushed. As soon as I saw bean in the first launch I frowned. They skipped a lot of Ender's development period. Moreover, the games were disappointing due to the fact that they showed so little of it. I mean, Ender RAPPPPED the opposition in so many damn games and they only showed like two. 

As others have mentioned; they dwarfed Ender's isolation. The teachers were brutal on ender and they made him go through a lot of hardships but the movie seemed to overlook that. 

I wasn't angered at the exclusion of Demosthenes and Locke. I don't think they would have been able to fit it even in a three hour movie so I wasn't expecting anything from them really.

The actor for ender was GOOD but he wasn't AMAZING. The other children were horribly cast though. I liked Harrison Ford as Graff but I expected more emotion from him.

I loved Ben Kingsley every step of the way except for that completely stupid Tattoo and the even worse explanation for it. 

What I loved the most about the movie was the fact that they included Ender's strategy in both the game and the final battle. The final battle was also great. My friend who had never read the book LOVED the twist. 

and oh yeah, I liked the dark atmosphere of the movie but I think they kept it too PG. 



As an adaptation of the source material I would give it a 6/10 but I personally give it a 7.5/10 because I was expecting a lot worse and am content with the gift of seeing Ender's world on the big screen.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2013)

I want to drink Petra's dirty bathwater.


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 5, 2013)

also i had no idea the actor for bonzo was really that short. i've seen him on tv, but didn't realize it. hollywood had a great catch; he matched his character pretty well.

we needed more Bean in this. The movie did not capture the genius of Bean.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 8, 2013)

So I finally got to see the movie and all I have to say is that I'm very impressed. The effects were wonderful and the acting was good, the movie didn't feel as short as most people complain it to be.
As for the Formic queen she was simply beautifully designed! A lot more insectoid than described in the novel, she reminded me a lot of mantises and even a little of the Xenomorph Queen from Aliens although I don't know if that intentional or not. What I really liked about her was her color which looked a lot more like it belonged to a crustacean than a typical insect.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2013)

Hailee Steinfeld is the number one reason to see this film.  She looked fantastic in and out of her armor.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 9, 2013)

I heard the movie is being very well received which is great, it certainly deserves more than it gets at least here... there were about 10 people besides me when I went to see it at the cinema


----------



## martryn (Nov 9, 2013)

> Hailee Steinfeld is the number one reason to see this film. She looked fantastic in and out of her armor.



I'm a fan of this young actress, but I hated her in this film.  Her role seemed especially forced given the rushed nature of the movie.

I still think the movie suffers a lot from being too fucking short.  The entire thing felt rushed to me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2013)

Could this be the gayest movie ever?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 5, 2013)

i came in waiting to be disappointed, but it was pretty good actually. been a while since i read the book though so i forgot what kind of details were changed or omitted. i agree with the comment that it felt rushed and the end (ender finding the baby bugger) felt like it came out of nowhere, but as a whole it still worked.

by the way, speaker of the dead is amazing; in my book ender's game just barely superior to it. xenocide is a mess despite some brilliant ideas here and there while children of the mind is just plain stupid


----------



## martryn (Dec 5, 2013)

Speaker of the Dead _could_ have been amazing.  The piggies were interesting characters, but the human characters all felt flat and somewhat one-dimensional.  Ender in the last three books doesn't act at all like Ender in the first one, so it was disappointing to see where the story was going.  I also felt like Card was being very condescending to the reader throughout the last three novels.  I think he just took for granted that people would read and enjoy them because of his success with Ender's Game.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 5, 2013)

yeah i felt nothing at all for that brazilian family. but i thought the message osc tried to get across in sftd is much superior to ender's game, but i give EG an edge because it simply is more tightly-written (whereas sftd tended to ramble and took a while to get going). but anyway we're treading the realm of opinion so let's leave this at that ^^; it's been a while since i read the both books anyway

by the way, i heard the book osc really intended to write was speaker for the dead. ender's game was sort of the unintentionally successful prequel.


----------



## kazuri (Dec 5, 2013)

Movie was decent
Needed a few more slow scenes
Better than I thought



> Ender in the last three books doesn't act at all like Ender in the first one,



Ender of course changed
Genocide is a mind fuck
Second book is great


----------



## martryn (Dec 6, 2013)

> by the way, i heard the book osc really intended to write was speaker for the dead. ender's game was sort of the unintentionally successful prequel.



Yeah, my copy of Speaker said the same thing.  Which is sad, since Ender's Game is a great book, Speaker, I feel, is mediocre (the ending fucking ruined it, while the beginning was good enough to consider with Ender's Game).  Why he wrote those last two... What a fucking tard.  I hear Card's other books are pretty good, the stuff not related to Ender.  And, of course, Ender's Shadow was supposed to be fantastic. 



> Ender of course changed
> Genocide is a mind fuck
> Second book is great



I don't care that his philosophy or mindset changed.  I wanted Ender to remain brilliant.  He seemed like an arrogant god figure in the last three books.  A real pariah.  He, and Valentine, didn't seem like they were the same characters that we were introduced to in Ender's Game.  Gone was the brilliance, tempered with humility.  We instead get a family full of caricatures, most of whom were wholly unlikeable.  If the book concentrated more on the piggies and less on the humans, then Card would have had the start of something grand.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 12, 2013)

martryn said:


> And, of course, Ender's Shadow was supposed to be fantastic.



i was too busy hating on bean 


*Spoiler*: __ 



after the pains of portraying ender's genius in EG, here comes ES basically saying that bean is actually the greater (analytic/strategic) genius, but lacking in leadership ability

i freaking love ender so that didn't sit well with me


----------



## martryn (Dec 12, 2013)

They portray Bean in the book at the least being Ender's equal in intelligence from the first time we meet him.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 12, 2013)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> i was too busy hating on bean
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



haha I haven't read the book but that would def not sit well with me either.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2013)

Ender's Game was no Frozen.  Still an okay movie.  Slightly above average I suppose.


----------



## Sands (Dec 28, 2013)

Eh, it was alright. Just sort of didn't come across as epic as it should have.

But really didn't think much of the last 5-10 min. Really shoving their message down your throat...it was just so odd. And I felt like I was siding with Harisson Ford far more than they wanted me to.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2014)

I can't really add anything that hasn't already been said by martryn. Film was too short and the pacing too bad to do the source material justice.


----------

